# PC will NOT Post , NO Display , can’t boot up , HELP!



## Bogut (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi guys, i built a pc from scratch but i am having trouble with the pc, its booting up fine ( fans/rgb are all turned on/spinning) but will not display anything on the monitor, need to access bios in order to install windows via usb. But i couldnt get anything on the screen despite everything has gotten power.

Ive had this problem before with another pc, all i had to do was reseat the ram/test it out using only one ram stick into different slots one at a time. Ive tried this method and it isnt working in any slots, i dont think the ram is not seated properly as i had to push it down untill both side clicks in.

CPU 8pin is connected, 24pin also connected. Ive tried plugging hdmi into motherboard and also gpu but still no luck. I also have motherboard speaker plugged onto the mobo but it isnt making any beeps. As you can see HDMI does detect device is connected when i turn the pc on.  Any help would he appreciated! Thanks !

Build
Ryzen 5 3600
Gigabyte B550 DS3H
Asus Dual GTX 1060 6gb
Evga 600watt W2
16gb DDR4 3200mhz  x 2 pcs
ID Cooling 240mm Aio
SP 512gb SSD

Anybodyy? Im out of ideas, 
-unplug power cable, took the battery out for 10mins, hold power button for 5seconds, put in battery n powered on , no luck
- took out motherboard and everything out of the case, tested it outside of the case still no luck


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 10, 2021)

You say it is not displaying anything on the monitor, but then show a screen shot of the inputs - apparently being displayed on the monitor. ???

I would try a different video cable.

With a card inserted, that's is where you connect the monitor to. Since that CPU does not support integrated graphics, the motherboard's graphics' ports will have no output.

Are you sure the monitor works fine otherwise? Have you tried it on another computer? Have you tried another monitor on this computer?

Are you 100% sure you only inserted a standoff in the case where there is a corresponding motherboard mounting hole? Oops - never mind. You said it does not work outside the case either.

I would try a different PSU. If still no luck, you need to try a different graphics card or try that card with a different motherboard so you can determine if your motherboard, or the graphics card is bad.

You don't want to attempt anything that might void out your warranty or return policy.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 10, 2021)

I would first try a different PSU


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Jan 10, 2021)

is that a sony bravia tv you have connected?..please use a proper monitor and connect the tv as a secondary display...


----------



## Bogut (Jan 10, 2021)

Bill_Bright said:


> You say it is not displaying anything on the monitor, but then show a screen shot of the inputs - apparently being displayed on the monitor. ???
> 
> I would try a different video cable.
> 
> ...


To show you that it does detect input of hdmi, refer to HDMI 1 , 
HDMI is connected on gpu, not the motherboard.
My monitor/tv works fine with my other pc.



Jose Jeswin said:


> is that a sony bravia tv you have connected?..please use a proper monitor and connect the tv as a secondary display...


Is it a bad thing to use my tv as a pc monitor? Been using it eversince without issues lol


----------



## Mr Bill (Jan 10, 2021)

If you take your tv remote and scroll down to HDMI 2 hit enter what happens?


----------



## Night (Jan 10, 2021)

Did you check RAM on the motherboard's QVL list? You didn't list the manufacturer and model.


			https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_b550m-ds3h_matisse_200918.pdf


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 10, 2021)

Bogut said:


> Is it a bad thing to use my tv as a pc monitor?


Not at all. Most TVs made for the last 5 - 10+ years have supported computer input. After all, what is a TV but a monitor with a built in tuner.


----------



## Bogut (Jan 10, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> If you take your tv remote and scroll down to HDMI 2 hit enter what happens?


It will go to my other pc, as im using hdmi 2 on that. But the pc wasnt turned on , thats why theres no icon on the right hand side indicating there is an active device running/turned on/in use



Bogut said:


> It will go to my other pc, as im using hdmi 2 on that. But the pc wasnt turned on , thats why theres no icon on the right hand side indicating there is an active device running/turned on/in use


HDMI 1 is the channel where the current pc with issue is connected



Bill_Bright said:


> Not at all. Most TVs made for the last 5 - 10+ years have supported computer input. After all, what is a TV but a monitor with a built in tuner.


No idea why hes making a big deal out of it lol


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 10, 2021)

Bogut said:


> No idea why hes making a big deal out of it lol


He's not making a big deal out of it. Trying a different display device is a sound troubleshooting step.


----------



## witkazy (Jan 10, 2021)

Try gpu from the other pc ? Examin pcie slot for any visible debris ,hair and what not ,if psu is modular recheck plugs on both ends.


----------



## Bogut (Jan 10, 2021)

Night said:


> Did you check RAM on the motherboard's QVL list? You didn't list the manufacturer and model.
> 
> 
> https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_b550m-ds3h_matisse_200918.pdf


Its a SiliconPower Xpower Turbine ddr4 ram



witkazy said:


> Try gpu from the other pc ? Examin pcie slot for any visible debris ,hair and what not ,if psu is modular recheck plugs on both ends.


Already tried another gpu, msi 1050 ti and still didnt work , hmm


----------



## suraswami (Jan 10, 2021)

Was in a similar situation like you for a recent build, lost more hair on my balding head troubleshooting the crappy mobo, went to MC, picked up another mobo, problem solved, finished the build.


----------



## bobbybluz (Jan 10, 2021)

Considering what you've eliminated it comes down to a defective PSU, CPU, RAM or motherboard.  With ATX fans will spin up without a CPU in the motherboard. No beep codes would mean most likely the CPU or motherboard. BTW big screen TV's work great as monitors, I've been using them for several years.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 10, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> No beep codes would mean most likely the CPU or motherboard.


Depends on the BIOS/Chipset because some beep codes will indicate a faulty or missing CPU. So I'm leaning towards the PSU or motherboard. 

The PSU must output 3 voltages. +12VDC, +5VDC and +3.3VDC. 12V fans, for example, can still spin up if the 12V is present but the system will not boot if the 5V is missing or way out of tolerance.


----------



## bobbybluz (Jan 10, 2021)

Bill_Bright said:


> Depends on the BIOS/Chipset because some beep codes will indicate a faulty or missing CPU. So I'm leaning towards the PSU or motherboard.
> 
> The PSU must output 3 voltages. +12VDC, +5VDC and +3.3VDC. 12V fans, for example, can still spin up if the 12V is present but the system will not boot if the 5V is missing or way out of tolerance.


That mobo is new enough to still be able to RMA it as well as the PSU. The odds of it being the CPU are so small I wouldn't consider it if the PSU and mobo are known good unless OP managed to bend a pin or pins. Doing a proper diagnosis online is next to impossible unless we have the unit in hand, it's all educated guesses. Since nothing I now have in my inventory except RAM, PSU's and GPU's is newer than early 2016 I can't speak with experience about new mobos but Asus and ASRock boards won't give a beep code if the CPU is missing. That's one of the reasons I like LED displays on the mobo for codes.

Back in the socket A days I trolled a local Best Buy during a "free PC diagnosis" the Geek Squad offered. I pulled the CPU from a fully functional PC, reattached the heatsink then took it in to see if they'd catch the missing CPU. Two days later I got a call it was ready for pickup. A stern faced kid told me the motherboard, hard drive and RAM were defective then gave me a price quote for "repairs" It was twice what it'd cost me to build the PC. He then switched to a hard-sell for one of their prebuilts with an alleged deep discount. I kept a straight face, got my PC and left. When I got home I put the CPU back in and it's still working today as my vintage museum piece I fire up around once a year. Asus A7N8X with a Barton XP 3200+.


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 10, 2021)

Bogut said:


> Its a Silicon Power Xpower Turbine ddr4 ram


It might not be on the QVL but it's cheap and it works, as I have used it in a build with a 3600 previously on a B450.
Edit: with no Ram inserted it should give a beep code.
Does the Motherboard have LED's to indicate the boot stage and possible faults?


----------



## suraswami (Jan 11, 2021)

Bogut said:


> Its a SiliconPower Xpower Turbine ddr4 ram
> 
> 
> Already tried another gpu, msi 1050 ti and still didnt work , hmm


Did you fire up your board with out any RAM stick?  Board will definitely beep/complain if the board is still alive.

When you turn on your PC, does the Num+Scroll Lock lights blink momentarily and go away?

Like others suggested try another PSU.


----------



## Bogut (Jan 11, 2021)

suraswami said:


> Did you fire up your board with out any RAM stick?  Board will definitely beep/complain if the board is still alive.
> 
> When you turn on your PC, does the Num+Scroll Lock lights blink momentarily and go away?
> 
> Like others suggested try another PSU.


Ive tried without any ram, but still no beep from the speaker. 
my keyboard rgb is lit when i turn it on

the only method i have not tried is doing a bios update. As bios update are kind of risky, especially if i cannot get display , how do i do a bios update? Ive read that u can use qflash plus by just pushing the button on the board. Anybody tried this before?



Caring1 said:


> It might not be on the QVL but it's cheap and it works, as I have used it in a build with a 3600 previously on a B450.
> Edit: with no Ram inserted it should give a beep code.
> Does the Motherboard have LED's to indicate the boot stage and possible faults?


Unfortunately it doesnt beep even without any ram stick installed which is odd. Do u think i should do a bios update? Someone has mention that he still needs to update a b550 board in order to get it posted upon booting


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 11, 2021)

Bogut said:


> Unfortunately it doesnt beep even without any ram stick installed which is odd. Do u think i should do a bios update? Someone has mention that he still needs to update a b550 board in order to get it posted upon booting


No, don't update the Bios, it supports the 3600 out of the box.


----------



## Bogut (Jan 11, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> That mobo is new enough to still be able to RMA it as well as the PSU. The odds of it being the CPU are so small I wouldn't consider it if the PSU and mobo are known good unless OP managed to bend a pin or pins. Doing a proper diagnosis online is next to impossible unless we have the unit in hand, it's all educated guesses. Since nothing I now have in my inventory except RAM, PSU's and GPU's is newer than early 2016 I can't speak with experience about new mobos but Asus and ASRock boards won't give a beep code if the CPU is missing. That's one of the reasons I like LED displays on the mobo for codes.
> 
> Back in the socket A days I trolled a local Best Buy during a "free PC diagnosis" the Geek Squad offered. I pulled the CPU from a fully functional PC, reattached the heatsink then took it in to see if they'd catch the missing CPU. Two days later I got a call it was ready for pickup. A stern faced kid told me the motherboard, hard drive and RAM were defective then gave me a price quote for "repairs" It was twice what it'd cost me to build the PC. He then switched to a hard-sell for one of their prebuilts with an alleged deep discount. I kept a straight face, got my PC and left. When I got home I put the CPU back in and it's still working today as my vintage museum piece I fire up around once a year. Asus A7N8X with a Barton XP 3200+.


How do u tell the mobo is the issue here? Because everything thats connected to the mobo is receiving power, which means the mobo is working right? Same for the psu, its powering up just fine, my tv does detect an input of the hdmi when i turn on my pc, just not posting n not giving any display


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 11, 2021)

Bogut said:


> How do u tell the mobo is the issue here? Because everything thats connected to the mobo is receiving power, which means the mobo is working right? Same for the psu, its powering up just fine, my tv does detect an input of the hdmi when i turn on my pc, just not posting n not giving any display


Mobo can still light up and be toast at the same time.
I'd suggest try a new HDMI cable


----------



## Bogut (Jan 11, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Mobo can still light up and be toast at the same time.
> I'd suggest try a new HDMI cable


The HDMi is working just fine, its was connected to the ps4 and been working without issues, tho i did try using the other hdmi which is on my other pc, same thing, it detects input, jist that the pc is not posting


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 11, 2021)

Is the motherboard speaker even connected? No beeping unless you have one 

No POST means you need to have those beep codes or you're dead in the water and RMA is the only other solution


----------



## Bogut (Jan 11, 2021)

‘Have you updated the BIOS on your motherboard, some B550 motherboards (Mine included) wont post without a bios update to support zen 3’ 

This was taken from LTT forum, maybe the board bios does need an update?



Vayra86 said:


> Is the motherboard speaker even connected? No beeping unless you have one
> 
> No POST means you need to have those beep codes or you're dead in the water and RMA is the only other solution


Ofcourse it is connected! A 4pin tiny round speaker


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 11, 2021)

B550M DS3H (rev. 1.0/1.1/1.2/1.3) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com
				




I don't think BIOS is the issue. Even the F1 supported 3000 series

Maybe some revision funny business, do you know what revision your board is?

I think its worth NOT updating BIOS especially if you can't get display, fixing will be hard and its best to leave things as is in case of RMA. They're going to want to replicate your problem.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 11, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> That mobo is new enough to still be able to RMA it as well as the PSU. The odds of it being the CPU are so small I wouldn't consider it if the PSU and mobo are known good unless OP managed to bend a pin or pins. Doing a proper diagnosis online is next to impossible unless we have the unit in hand, it's all educated guesses. Since nothing I now have in my inventory except RAM, PSU's and GPU's is newer than early 2016 I can't speak with experience about new mobos but Asus and ASRock boards won't give a beep code if the CPU is missing. That's one of the reasons I like LED displays on the mobo for codes.
> 
> Back in the socket A days I trolled a local Best Buy during a "free PC diagnosis" the Geek Squad offered. I pulled the CPU from a fully functional PC, reattached the heatsink then took it in to see if they'd catch the missing CPU. Two days later I got a call it was ready for pickup. A stern faced kid told me the motherboard, hard drive and RAM were defective then gave me a price quote for "repairs" It was twice what it'd cost me to build the PC. He then switched to a hard-sell for one of their prebuilts with an alleged deep discount. I kept a straight face, got my PC and left. When I got home I put the CPU back in and it's still working today as my vintage museum piece I fire up around once a year. Asus A7N8X with a Barton XP 3200+.


Either they were too stupid to get you or they were trolling you back.


----------



## witkazy (Jan 11, 2021)

Bogut said:


> ‘Have you updated the BIOS on your motherboard, some B550 motherboards (Mine included) wont post without a bios update to support zen 3’
> 
> This was taken from LTT forum, maybe the board bios does need an update?
> 
> ...


Dude, zen3 is 5000 , 3000 is zen 2 wchich Your mobo bios should handle without hich.Cheers.


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 11, 2021)

In the pic with the PC running your RAM is in the wrong slot your RAM should be in the 2md and 4th slot


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Jan 11, 2021)

did you just tried a simple CMOS Reset?

unplug the PSU, take the battery out and bridge the two connectors for 30 seconds.

i had so many times problems like with my brothers old Z97 platform where his PC did not even Post.

just a CMOS reset without a Battery and Power helped. since he tried it 10 times with the battery.


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 11, 2021)

Bogut said:


> The HDMi is working just fine, its was connected to the ps4 and been working without issues, tho i did try using the other hdmi which is on my other pc, same thing, it detects input, jist that the pc is not posting


I said try a NEW HDMI cable, not tell everyone again how you used old cables that work with old equipment.


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 11, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> I said try a NEW HDMI cable, not tell everyone again how you used old cables that work with old equipment.


That too could be a problem.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 11, 2021)

-Does the 1060 work in the other PC?
-Tried different RAM slot?
-Tried different RAM kit?
-Made sure everything is seated correctly(Heard the click from the PCI-E slot and RAM slot)?
-All the power cables plugged in correctly?

I had a scary moment with a friend PC few months back, was swapping out his RAM for a dual channel kit and the PC powers on but no display, checked all plugs are correctly in and the only thing that wasn't seated properly was the RAM kit, checked it and push it in as far in it can go until the RAM actually clicked in on both side and it powered on with no problems.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 11, 2021)

> Ofcourse it is connected! A 4pin tiny round speaker


It would not hurt to verify it is on the correct 4 pins (actually 2 pins - 4 pin connector but only 2 wires going to 2 pins). 

It just seems to me, you should be hearing a bunch of beeps - unless it is the motherboard itself that is bad, which it surely could be.


----------



## suraswami (Jan 11, 2021)

To OP, based on what you have done so far, like I mentioned in my first post, it might be a bad board.  If you have bought it new then exchange the board and try.  

Is the board an open-box or refurb or repackaged?


----------

